# (Bald)Taure sucht Heimat



## Lycoone (15. November 2012)

*Hallo zusammen!  *

Ich weiß, es wäre hier wohl eher angebracht mit einer langen und durchdachten Geschichte zu beginnen, meinen(zukünftigen)Charakter bis aufs letzte Fellbüschel und auf jeden Albtraum genau zu durchleuchten...aber das kann ich noch nicht bieten ! 

Nachdem ich nun einige Jahre durch den riesigen MMO Dschungel gewandert bin und so ziemlich alles mitgenommen habe, was erschienen ist, sehnt sich mein Herz nun irgendwie wieder nach "bekannten" Gefilden, was mich dazu bewegt wieder in WoW einzusteigen.
Auch wenn ich in diversen Spielen allerhand schlechtes über die Entwicklung des Spiels gelesen habe, musste ich doch feststellen, dass die meisten nach ihrem Gratismonat wider zurück gegangen sind.

Naja, lange rede kurzer Sinn...ich will zurück! Da ich leider momentan auf nen alten Craptop angewiesen bin, dauert es noch ein paar kurze Wochen, bis ich endlich wieder starten kann (so mitte Dezember ungefähr).

In Sachen Realm hab ich mir sagen lassen, dass ich auf "Die Aldor" am besten aufgehoben bin, wenn es um Rollenspiel geht und nachdem ich damals für Rum und Ähre (<- dieser "Fehler" ist Absicht!!!^^)auf seiten der Allianz tätig war, aber im Herzen immer Hordler war, zieht es mich dieses mal zur Horde und zu meinen geliebten Tauren!

Spielen werde ich zu 101% einen Tauren Krieger als TANK (spiel ich immer und überall...scheint meine Bestimmung zu sein  )

Ja, was suche ich genau?!

Am liebsten wäre mir eine "familiäre" RP-Gilde, die aber auch gern Instanzen und Raids besucht, bzw viel miteinander macht (KEINE reine PvP Gilde!!).
Wenn ich von RP-Gilde rede, meine ich damit ernsthaftes RP!! Dazu gehört für mich, die verbannung von "lol", "rofl", "^^" und sonstiger Abarten in den öffentlichen Chats, bzw im RP!! Außerdem suche ich keine Gilde, deren Grundlage es ist, dass jeder irgendwie mit jedem rumhurt weil!! Es soll halt eine Gilde mit einen ernsthaften Hintergrund sein, der auch ausgespielt wird und die Gilde sich damit ientifiziert! 

Was ich mir da zum Beispiel vorstellen könnte wäre eine Gilde mit militärischem Hintergrund, die Platz für ein Tauren Frontschwein hat.
Oder eine Gilde wo ich einen Platz als Leibwächter oder ähnliches bekommen würde.

Natürlich bin ich auch für andere Ideen, Vorschläge und Konzepte offen 

Was meine Onlinezeiten angeht bin ich eher so der Feierabendzocker...sprich Abends für ein paar Stunden, mal mehr mal weniger, je nachdem was der Dienstplan sagt. Am Wochenende eher selten, da diese Zeit meistens komplett meiner Freundin gehört!

Was meine Charaktergeschichte angeht...sie ist in Arbeit! Habe schon ein paar Gedanken, muss sie allerdings nur noch formen und zu Papier bringen 

Also, falls sich jemand den ganzen Text nun tatsächlich durchgelesen hat und tatsächlich eine Gilde zu bieten hat, die mich interessieren könnte...MELDET EUCH BITTE!! 

Beste Grüße und vielleicht bis bald in der World of Warcraft


----------

